# MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

Here are some pics from the latest project. I personally haven't seen AWD in a mk2 done like this before, but I could be wrong. TT trans and R32 everything else. Started 3 days before x-mas. Tonight it's back on it's feet. Fuel cell, brakes, exhaust to go! Good bye traction problems..









































































_Modified by Dubmekanik at 2:03 AM 1-26-2010_


_Modified by Dubmekanik at 9:40 PM 1-27-2010_


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dubmekanik)*

this looks awesome!! more pics please!!!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

what is the ETA on the wingectomy?


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_what is the ETA on the wingectomy?









Won't happen...I've had this car for 12 years and it just wouldn't be the same without it..haha







I knew these comments would come. I just realized how big the first pic makes it look...Here's a better pic









_Modified by Dubmekanik at 10:10 PM 1-26-2010_


_Modified by Dubmekanik at 10:11 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## oldkenobi (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dubmekanik)*

Awesome.


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (oldkenobi)*

Interesting & top work…however you still have a few challenges to tackle, if you used a syncro or corrado tunnel section you might have raised the rear suspension points a bit to avoid the negative camber since it sits a bit low however not to difficult to fix with adjustable arms.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_Interesting & top work…however you still have a few challenges to tackle, if you used a syncro or corrado tunnel section you might have raised the rear suspension points a bit to avoid the negative camber since it sits a bit low however not to difficult to fix with adjustable arms.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Agreed, but the way the rear subframe was mounted it would have been a lot more difficult to raise the assembly up higher. Plus going into the project, I knew adjustable control arms were going to be needed. All comments are appreciated!


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dubmekanik)*

Just to add, the rear suspension/diff sit @ the same height off the ground when compared to a lowered R32. It is hard to tell from the angle of the pictures, but the car is 3-4 inches lower all around. The tires are 235/45 on 17" rims. I have a set of H and R ultra-ultra low coils in the front 3/4 down, and the car sits level.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dubmekanik)*

nice work
do you maybe have any better pics that show how everythng was mounted in the back?
Im not the bigest fan of the syncro trailing arm suspension that im runing on my corrado and i;ve been thinking about designing/building new subframe and controll arms for the back.
I didnt even think of trying R32 stuff, and i got it all sitting in the garage.
what did you do about shocks/springs?


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (jettaboy_gtx)*

hmm...very nice.
mk2, haldex, 1.8t...making notes in my head.


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (jetta9103)*

Finished the tunnel, downpipe, oil drain, most of the exhaust. Moving right along.


----------



## vw2porsche (May 4, 2002)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dubmekanik)*

Did you create new mounting points in the Jettas original floor to attach the R32 suspension components or are you using the rear floor from one of the donor cars (R32 or TT)?


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (vw2porsche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw2porsche* »_Did you create new mounting points in the Jettas original floor to attach the R32 suspension components or are you using the rear floor from one of the donor cars (R32 or TT)?

Al the mounting points were made from scratch. There are two braces between the frame rails to support the Haldex cradle, and the area where the trailing arms pivot was completely cut out, and .25" plate boxed to make a duplicate of the way it sits on an R32. I notice your screen name, any pics of your project? Maybe I've seen it before?


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dubmekanik)*

Just curious, how are you controlling the haldex rear? factory management? Also I'm assuming you have Mk2's suspension up front and bought TT rear suspension? Awesome project, gives me more motivation on mine! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (whiteriot)*

You are right about the suspension. I'm holding out to find a used coilover setup for a reasonable price for an R32 or TT. The area between the frame rail and the lower spring perch is smaller than on an R. I have to fab a custom upper, which won't be too bad considering. I can either use a coilover setup, or buy custom length springs and make adjustable perches myself. With all the fabwork required to get to this point, I am happy to use any pre-made solutions (a set of coilovers) that may be available..haha I'm waiting for the fuel cell and ecu to make it back, after that is will be driveable. I'm still up in the air as far as management, again trying not to spend a lot of money on a standalone controller. This is the easiest way I see @ the moment. I'm going to try and run it factory-style at first using a gutted abs controller. I plan on going standalone @ some time, but want to beat on it this summer.










_Modified by Dubmekanik at 5:43 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dubmekanik)*

You can use the front A-arms from a TT or R32 including hubs etc. It all bolts on only thing is that on both arms you need to weld on the pickup points for the sway-bar. 
Question on the back, can you run a shock from the original lower shock mouting point al the way up to the factory upper mouting point if you use shocks with uniballs? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dutch1967)*

You can, but they would have to be really long, and with my tire width and offset it is much better to just fab an upper mount for the shock, and use something as short as needed. I'm actually looking forward to doing these little things after all the measuring and heavy fab in the beginning.







I remember back in the day (8 yrs.) when trying to fit MK3 hubs to my stock mk2 a-arms it made the wheel position sit off center towards the rear. I think it would be the same if using mk4 hubs with mk2 arms. I have had MK3 plus suspension on the front since then, and am probably going to put mk4 hubs on the front. I have a set @ the shop right now. I just bought a set of h and r Ultrax2 coilovers a month before starting this project, so hopefully I can sell them and get some TT/R stuff.


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dubmekanik)*

It will be easier to fit the R32/TT a-arms and just weld a tab on it, the A-arm design and size from the VR6 plus and Mk4 are the same. However the ball-joint from the Mk4 will not fit the VR6 plus A-arm without mods. Also Koni makes real nice short coil-over shocks that are fully adjustable.


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dutch1967)*

I don't like the fact that with the mk4 stuff I loose the ability to adjust camber @ the shock/hub joint. I already have tt brakes up front. I think I'm just going to make something in back custom, since I'm not having any luck finding used coils. I should have this thing done by the weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dubmekanik)*

I fixed the camber/toe issue by making these:


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dubmekanik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_It will be easier to fit the R32/TT a-arms and just weld a tab on it, the A-arm design and size from the VR6 plus and Mk4 are the same. However the ball-joint from the Mk4 will not fit the VR6 plus A-arm without mods. Also Koni makes real nice short coil-over shocks that are fully adjustable.


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubmekanik* »_I don't like the fact that with the mk4 stuff I loose the ability to adjust camber @ the shock/hub joint. I already have tt brakes up front. I think I'm just going to make something in back custom, since I'm not having any luck finding used coils. I should have this thing done by the weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The TT/R32 arms are slotted for a small adjustment of camber. As for tapping the arms, just upgrade to the r32 sway bar that goes over the axle. You would then to need fab a tab for the swaybar endlink for the shock or pickup a TT/R32 suspension since it connects on the shock body.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Don't let people give you isht about that wing. It actually looks good in my opinion. Kinda mercedes 190e dtm style?


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoopaCoopaCoopa* »_Don't let people give you isht about that wing. It actually looks good in my opinion. Kinda mercedes 190e dtm style?

My thoughts exactly..I've taken it off a few times actually, but it feels noticeably less stable over 100 without it. It needs to be that high to catch air coming off the roof.


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_

The TT/R32 arms are slotted for a small adjustment of camber. As for tapping the arms, just upgrade to the r32 sway bar that goes over the axle. You would then to need fab a tab for the swaybar endlink for the shock or pickup a TT/R32 suspension since it connects on the shock body.

Explain this further since I don't understand how the R32 swaybar will fit the Mk2/3 subframe?


----------



## Lil red roket (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dutch1967)*

Damn Jay, that sh:t is a wack attack. Looks like things have been progressing nicely there. Always steppin up your game at a steady pace. Can't wait to take a look at her next time I'm in town. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Lil red roket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lil red roket* »_ next time I'm in town. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And when might that be? You need to let me ride one of those dirt bikes!! Did you know we moved? Nice to hear from ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Rear suspension mounts are all primered/painted/seam-sealed. Just need to deal with the fuel system.. I have a post in the hybrid forum about fuel cells if anybody has any input


----------



## axl rose (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dubmekanik)*

lookin rad playboi


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (axl rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axl rose* »_lookin rad playboi

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroTrash88 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dubmekanik)*

amazing build, keep it up man. need more ppl like you. how'd the fab work go using the mutli-link setup from the tt, im just curious since im in the process of using a syncro subframe for a rabbit awd setup.


----------



## Lil red roket (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dubmekanik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubmekanik* »_
And when might that be? You need to let me ride one of those dirt bikes!! Did you know we moved? Nice to hear from ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Actually, me and a couple buddies are coming in two or three weeks with our bikes to ride two of the indoor tracks out there. Yeah, I talked to you when you guys first started moving stuff over there That's one of the things I noticed in the pictures too. Can't wait to see the car and shop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dubmekanik)*

Updates...Only thing left now is controlling the Haldex....Anybody know of any NEW options out there within the last month?


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dubmekanik)*

Damn Jay! You don't play around buddy! I have to stop by at the shop to check this masterpeice! Very nice!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dubmekanik)*

impressive


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (mafosta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mafosta* »_impressive


Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I drove the car to the gas station for the first time last Friday.. The suspension feels really great. I'm waiting for some adjustable lower control arms to arrive, then I can get it aligned. Got on it a couple times with the now-open dump (miss that sound) I'm going to use factory management as far as Haldex goes. I should be AWD on the road tomorrow, if we aren't too busy @ the shop. I'm using a gutted abs module just to see if it's possible, and I will change the pedal assy and add a mk4 master/booster later when I get some more free time.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dubmekanik)*

This being done at Mobile One ? I would really like to check it out.


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dubmekanik)*

Any updates, got the 4motion ABS/EDS fitted and wired-up?


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dutch1967)*

Hey Marcel...Well, I drove the car yesterday for the first time full boost/AWD and no wheel spin...haha. I still haven't resolved the steering/yaw sensor issues and it looks like I may not have to. I have a proper R32 ABS module on the way and will probably put it in anyway when it arrives. Just wanted to extend thanks to you as well for all your help especially during the final stages of this conversion. We may have a local track day I can attend this weekend, I'll let you guys know how it goes. I still have to cut the sheet metal for the trunk, and install a custom fuel sending unit that works with the oe MK4 cluster and ATL fuel cell, but otherwise it's done. Now I have to focus on the body work.


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_I fixed the camber/toe issue by making these:









Can you please post a pic from the other side? I have constructed a similar part, and are curios about how you fastened the spherical bearing?


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (hiawata)*

Video ?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (radgti8v)*

Let me put something together


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (radgti8v)*

Video!!! That would be very nice







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dubmekanik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubmekanik* »_Hey Marcel...Well, I drove the car yesterday for the first time full boost/AWD and no wheel spin...haha. I still haven't resolved the steering/yaw sensor issues and it looks like I may not have to. I have a proper R32 ABS module on the way and will probably put it in anyway when it arrives.

No problem Jason, just wondering if the R32ABS/EDS unit solved the issue, the EDS issue we can reprogram so no worries about steering or yaw sensors although they can be easily hooked either. Keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LGDUBR (Mar 13, 2007)

Sick!! I wish I was still in Glenview so I could see this thing in person!


----------



## rixwagn (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: MK2 BT AWD Haldex no synchro (Dubmekanik)*

Yo Jason, I'm Speechless! No one loves a good Jetta as much as I do. You Crazy Dawg...catch you soon.


----------



## bwolfgti (Oct 29, 2002)

Saw this last friday. Coming along very nicely. Post up some videos when you get it back on the street.


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Bump from the dead*

Just an update, the car's been to multiple road race days with success. Straight line speed on par with scca z06 Corvettes. Recent mods are front/rear Peloquin lsd's and 17x9 with 265's front and rear. I'll try and get some recent-ish pics up soon. We have some berg cup type arches here for it, and need to find the time to get everything looking complete. The car weighs 2650 without driver and makes 400 whp on pump. We're prolly going to go with Integrated's cam set and race gas for another 100 whp. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

subscribed


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Jetta vid*

The jet makes an appearance @ 20:30 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBbFmWuSS4c 

We were on open diffs and 225's Z06 was on 315's :laugh:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Do you have any more pictures of what you secured the rear haldex cradle to ?I see the one rectangular beam but I can't imagine its just welded to the floor sheet metal. 

Thanks and this is inspirational as I am heading down the same path.


----------



## andy mk2 20vt (Dec 19, 2012)

Did you not have to enlarge the center tunnel other than the small bit in the picture? or are Jettas different to MK2 Golfs?
I was thinking of doing the same conversion but with an early TT quattro do you know if the track is the same as the R32 you used as I'd rather keep the standard kit rather than having to get a set of Berg arches


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

Jettas and Golf's share the same floorpan. The tunnel had to be raised 6 inches or maybe a little less. It did not need to be widened.


----------

